# The Golden (with) egg pictures.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have any pictures but will have to give that one a try.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, did he eat the egg?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

scottie said:


> Nice pictures, did he eat the egg?


Yes, they both enjoy eggs. I give them an egg once a week. 

The very first time I ever gave them an egg they were not to sure about what it was. It was funny when the cracked it and were not sure if they broke it or what. However they soon found out it was good tasting......


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora plays with the egg for a good 5 minutes before she actually decides to eat it.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine only get the egg in their meals not the shell.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Flora plays with the egg for a good 5 minutes before she actually decides to eat it.


If you have any pictures of that post them here.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> If you have any pictures of that post them here.....


I do not, but perhaps today Flora will get an egg and I'll snap a photo. :


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I had no idea they could eat a raw egg. These eggs are raw right?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If I pass Trace an egg...it is enveloped into his gargantuan pie-hole where he just holds it.......Im convinced that one of these days a chick will emerge... ;-)

I have to crack them before the dogs will eat them.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicole74 said:


> I had no idea they could eat a raw egg. These eggs are raw right?


Some people give them cooked and others give them raw. I give raw eggs.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't get pictures of my girls eating eggs, because they swallow them whole, which takes all of about 1 second.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the first time Tess gets a (cooked) egg like this. I usually give them in her food bowl, with her food, and without the shell. But I think the picture proves she likes them a lot better like this! She ate the whole thing with her eyes closed...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll give the boys an egg tomorrow and take pics then.
Heck, I'll video it. Ike plays with the egg and then eats it once it cracks. Hunter has never had one so I'm curious to see what he does with one. 

You know, what would I ever do without GRF? I never would have thought to give them an egg to 'play' with. I always cracked one into Sam's food, never giving him the fun of doing it himself.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any pics but I do give Daisy an egg once or twice a week. I stopped doing it for awhile and noticed her skin was getting dry and flaky ... so I started with the eggs again and the flakes cleared up within the week.

Eggs are good!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I took a video of "Molson's first egg", it's just uploading to youtube now and then I'll post it 

ETA: here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpLoWfGsfMM (it might still be processing for a little while)

How do I embed it again? is it everything after the v= in the link?


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

inge said:


> This is the first time Tess gets a (cooked) egg like this. I usually give them in her food bowl, with her food, and without the shell. But I think the picture proves she likes them a lot better like this! She ate the whole thing with her eyes closed...





esSJay said:


> I took a video of "Molson's first egg", it's just uploading to youtube now and then I'll post it
> 
> ETA: here it is:
> 
> ...


AHHH!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD, YOU GUYS!!

Tess you are soooo cute with that happy egg smile! : Tasty much?

And Molson, I loudly cooed when you almost rolled that egg down the stairs but crushed it underfoot at the last second!!! OMG adorable. It's like a crunchy gooey yummy oblong ball... :bowl:

Oscar loves raw eggs!!! BUT he is not allowed whole or even broken eggs inside the apartment, because he grabs any part he can carry, dribbles it off somewhere, and smooshes it into the carpet while he eats it :doh: So we crush them up as much as we can and give them in his food bowl along with his regular (raw) food.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That was cute! 
Yes, that should be all the info from the YouTube link needed to post your video here.._IpLoWfGsfMM_

Here it is:


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*I've never heard of this and I've owned dogs all my life. Not giving eggs but giving eggs with the shells. The shell doesn't hurt them I guess?? I guess Lucy will get a new treat!*


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Really they eat the shell ? I guess we will have to try this too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

janine said:


> Really they eat the shell ? I guess we will have to try this too.


This was from Natural Dog food site.... 

Beside eggs being an excellent protein source, the eggshells provide our dogs with much needed calcium. Eggshells consist of calcium carbonate (94%), magnesium carbonate (1%), calcium phosphate (1%), and organic matter (4%).


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The sharpness of the shell won't hurt them, right?

I really want to see Mojo with an egg... That might be our mission of the day!

By the way, ADORABLE pictures and video!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Molson and Tess are so cute with their eggs. I'm SO giving Jack an egg tonight. I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I finally gave them an egg today! What a wonderful experience. The girls were extremely happy! I had to crack the eggs open, I gave it to them raw. Here are the pics. I love these pictures.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> That was cute!
> Yes, that should be all the info from the YouTube link needed to post your video here.._IpLoWfGsfMM_
> 
> Here it is:


That's what I thought, but it didn't seem to work for me yesterday! Thanks for putting in the video 


Nicole, I love the 2nd last pic of Bailey on her back after eating her treat!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


>


LMAO! She looks so happy!! 

We also tried the egg today! We were getting bombarded with bees the whole time... that's why I was making random noises. 

It's still processing, so the quality might not be very good.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love this thread! Those pups are all adorable!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> LMAO! She looks so happy!!
> 
> We also tried the egg today! We were getting bombarded with bees the whole time... that's why I was making random noises.
> 
> It's still processing, so the quality might not be very good.


Aw! Mojo's so cute!!! I can't believe he took so long with it before he broke it open  hehehe


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Aw! Mojo's so cute!!! I can't believe he took so long with it before he broke it open  hehehe


I was shocked too! He looked rather surprised when he did though. Like... oh... what happened? 

I LOVE how Molson accidentally stepped on his egg. Hilarious.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel won't eat raw egg but loves hardboiled ones and if I give Willow a raw egg she crushes it and tries to roll in it!!! That girl gets enough baths to add an eggy one too! :doh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures and videos !!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

esSJay said:


> That's what I thought, but it didn't seem to work for me yesterday! Thanks for putting in the video


You're welcome. 

I just gave them each an egg but forgot the camera!:doh: 
Hunter loved it! They both walked around with the egg in their mouths for a bit, then dropped them, licked them empty and then ate the shells. Hunter usually gulps his food down but with the egg, he took his time. Ike was actually done first and he's a slow eater.

Tomorrow I'll have the camera ready BEFORE I give them their egg.


----------

